# Is GuruGanesha The Guru Of SIkhs



## devinesanative (Dec 10, 2005)

While browsing through the site www.spiritvoyage.com , I came across this new funda..

Is Ganesha the Guru of Sikhs ?


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2005)

In what context you are saying like that. Its an simple invitation to a concert in New York.


----------



## FireStorm (Dec 11, 2005)

NO.... Ganesha is NOT the Guru of the sikhs and sikhs do not believe in him or any other Hindu Gods. 

I was not able to access the link enclosed, otherwise I would have been able to reply in the context of the intention and the background.


----------



## Admin (Dec 11, 2005)

Please visit : www.spiritvoyage.com and have a look at link towards the right side of the page.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

Well Ganesha is son of hindu god Shiva.

He was givne a boom that all works will start after his worship by his father.

He has two wifes Ridhi and Sidhi and doughter Santoshi Mata.

in past there are about seven of his incartion(Das does not rember correctly). 

There is one sect called Ganpatya which behold Ganesha as god.

in common Ganesha is remover of obstructions.

Swastik is also called Ganesh and gerko roamen God of start or first is called Jenees and First Month of January is named after it.

In Pagan Red Indians and in Shinto there is worship of elephant face god.face was of indian elephant.Shinto ism calls it vinayaka.

But most have know conveted to Christianity etc.

coming to Sikhism is Dasham Granth,Tenth Guru deifis Shivas boom to Ganesha that he must be worshipped first and this is part of origeonal Rahiras Sahib.

i will not pester Ganesha at start.

Never will I rember Krishna or Vishnu.

(My) Ear herd them by no recogation with them.

My heart is with that's feet(refuge).

Mahakal(controller of time or higher then time) is our protector.

Mahaloh(super or stronger then metal) I am your slave.

As no one can be Mahakal or Mahaloh but Akal so that Akal is in all is our Guru.

that Guru is in Ganesha as it is in rat(which is considered as vehcleof Ganesha).

In elephant from from there into ant does Akal exists.

So in any case Ganesha can not be equal to Akal so can not be our Guru.

But it does get its power from our Guru.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

dear DS,

Guruganesha Singh is name of a Sikh.

it means Ganesh of Guru.

Gan means Agent/servent and Esh means lord.

this means that by name this person is head servent of Guru.

http://www.spiritvoyage.com/ticket_booth/event.cfm?pc=10253






*About GuruGanesha
*





Founder of Spirit Voyage Music, GuruGanesha is a successful entrepreneur and lifelong musician. He founded Spirit Voyage to build a different kind of record company that would create and spread world sacred music. GuruGanesha combines his experience and learning from the broad spectrum of his professional and spiritual life in his music. 

GuruGanesha Singh started out in a musical family. Born in Boston, Massachusetts to a Russian Jewish father who worked as a professional comedian/singer and an Irish Catholic mother who was a professional dancer, his early years were filled with song and dance. When the rock and roll explosion hit the U.S. in the 1960's, GuruGanesha bought an electric guitar and joined in with boundless enthusiasm. When he started exploring his spirituality through Sikhism, GuruGanesha brought his love of Western music to the traditions of his new Eastern lifestyle. Through the years, GuruGanesha has spread his personal brand of musical inspiration to people all over the world.


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 11, 2005)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

Human beings can have any name. just because name of individual is there the entity does not become the Guru of Sikhs.

Sikhs have 10 Gurus who lived in human form. The present Guru is Siri Guru Granth Sahib.

Other than this Sikhs do not have any Guru.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## LAKHBIR (Dec 12, 2005)

No Ganesh Is Not The Guru Of The Sikhs The True And Only Guru For The Sikhs Is The Guru Granth Sahib.


----------



## FireStorm (Dec 12, 2005)

I think Vijaydeep's explanation leaves no further room for comments. 

However I do find the photograph on the invitation to be rather odd... perhaps a publicity stunt to attract more audience..


----------

